# Parents main speakers--Suggestions



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey Shacksters,

You guys always have great help--I took the advice on a receiver for my parents, which they just ordered through the Shack.

Now they want to upgrade their main speakers (from 20+ year old Radio Shack specials). Upgradeitis has struck again!

They want to spend about $200 for their main music/DVD setup. They already have their center and surrounds (all RS Minimus 7's--the metal boxes). They don't want to change those (yet :whistling: ), but they are on board to upgrade the mains. 

I'd like them to have taller boxes to match their center height (it sits on the top of their TV). 

Counsel me for my parent's sake!
Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

When you say they want to spend $200 for their main music/DVD setup, I'm assuming $200 is for the main speakers? That might be a challenge for towers of respectable quality, but maybe not impossible. $300 for a pair does open up the doors a little more.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Bump up another $100 and get a pair of Infinity Primus P362s from the Shack Shopping Mall. Its like getting a $1500 pair of speakers for one-fifth the cost.


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Sonnie--yes, I mean just the two main LR speakers. 
Jackfish, I'll look at the Infinitys. Maybe I can get a little more $$ out of them to get better quality!
Other ideas?
Thanks, 
Phil


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The JBL Northridge E60's are an option at about $240 for a pair.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I've heard good things about the SVS SBS-01 at $225/pr. You would need stands to get the up there, of course...

I would also second recommendations for the Infinity Primus speaker. I heard the 250, and I thought it was an excellent speaker for the price. Imaging was great, and the package looks good.

Both need a sub, of course.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah, the Infinity primus line is a great budget line. My first pair of bookshelf speakers were the Primus 150's, bought them blindly without listening first. They did not disappoint 

If possible, maybe get them to audition some speakers in the local electronics stores?


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks Exocer--good advice and help on the Infinity's...

I'm actually intrigued by the Fluance (5 speakers) setup. Anyone here heard them--have opinions of them? 

I checked out the audioreview.com listings and they check out pretty impressively. They even won the ar 2005 award...

Anything I should know before telling Mom and Dad to get them ($250 shipped for tower mains, center and two surrounds)?

Thanks all,
Phil


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm still not sure about the Fluance line, they like many other brands that look exactly the same are speakers coming from Chinese manufacture and really unknown engineering. All of the components of these speakers are suspect. I would wait five years to see how the HT community receives them before purchasing. You really do get what you pay for sometimes.


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

OK, Jackfish. That's very helpful advice! I didn't know about the Chinese derivation--not that they can't make good stuff, but as you say, you get (often) what you pay for. 
Thanks, Phil


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd like to hear these http://www.av123.com/products_category_brand.php?section=speakers&brand=55


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey John--great suggestion! Especially since they have that free in-home demo offer with AV123. That might just be the thing for my parents...
I've heard great things about the Rocket line. Ed at SVS has upgraded his system to Rockets and his fq is unbelievably flat!
Thanks, Phil


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Athena Athena Athena. Great speakers great prices.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

From what I've heard with my own ears the Infinity Primus 150 (currently $135/pair online) has it all over the Athena AS-B1. Robert Reina compared them to $1000/pair speakers. Infinity Primus 160s ($165/pair) are even better. Of course, you can get the Athena AS-F1 for $160/pair in closeout right now, that would be worth looking at. But as always listen before you buy.

http://www.stereophile.com/budgetcomponents/404infinity/


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Just in case you may still be interested, if you were at all, with the athena's...check this review out. 

Soundstage Review

Just looking on a search for these speakers I managed to find on the first page that had them for sale...$144

If you look hard, you can get a great deal. I managed mine - 4 of the AS-B1's and a AS-C1 center channel for $170 total. Still brand new, just got them as a close out.


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks Braondonnash--that's a great looking set actually. My parents got trigger-happy and went with the Fluance 5.1 set for $199... I hope they do well for them. 

The reported 10 hour break-in time is certainly more attractive than the 50 hour for the Athenas! 

Thanks for everyone's help on this,
Phil
--the Shack rocks!


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey Jackfish,
Great suggestion on the Infinity Primus 150/160. I wish my parents hadn't been so excited about getting all 5 speakers for $199, or I would be getting them the Infinitys most likely. 
I enjoyed that review--great info...
Thanks again all,
Phil


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Phil, 

It would be very instructive for all in the HT community if, when those Fluance speakers break in, you would be so kind as to give us a report on them. It would be most helpful if you can compare them to other systems you have heard. I know you won't be able to do an A/B test but, you could give us your impressions as to how they stack up against other systems you have heard, like your own for example.

Also, what will your parents be driving these Fluances with? Will you be looking for a sub for them and would you consider a Fluance sub?

Thanks much.

Jay


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

Do some online research of INFINITY BETA 50's or 40's. I have the 50's, and after taking about a month to have them broken in, they are AMAZING. Also, they didn't sell in retail, so you can find them brand new for about 50% off at bestpriceaudiovideo.com. Read the few reviews that there are online, and you will see they are definitely worth the money.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

I have heard the Fluances and IMHO they sound like they're priced...cheap! They have no presence, no imaging, are ALL midrange and no highs or lows...but; they are inexpensive! Get a great (and I do mean GREAT) pair of bookshelves instead my boy. Look at the brand new PSB Alpha B1 bookshelves at $249.00 pr. msrp. I've also heard them and there is NO comparison between the Fluances and the PSBs...PSB hands down. If they could get up a little more cash; then the PSB Alpha T1 towers. More info, go here http://www.psbspeakers.com/series/4
Cheers...


----------



## Fred33 (Sep 4, 2007)

I have good experiences with Infinity's as well. Never heard Fulance. Are the any good?


----------

